
Signs Your Team Is Suffering from 'Burnout Debt' - doorknobguy
https://www.usehaystack.io/blog/3-signs-your-team-is-suffering-from-burnout-debt
======
foxyv
It is so much easier to burnout when you are working from home. You take less
breaks, spend less time shooting the breeze with coworkers, and almost every
interaction is very formal. If you aren't careful you never get a chance to
decompress between tasks. Also there is the temptation to constantly
multitask. During long meetings it's easy to listen in while working on
something else.

Finally there is a feeling of insecurity since you aren't being seen working.
A lot of the stuff you do is invisible to everyone else if they can't see you
working on it. Also since managers don't see you working they assign way more
tasks than usual.

This is without the additional hours you may be working. Add that to the above
and you are on an express train to burnout.

------
serpix
you can burnout just by working at full throttle for a normal working day as
well. Skipping breaks and just hyper focusing.

